

Ron Gilbert: If I Made Another Monkey Island (2013) - cedel2k1
http://grumpygamer.com/if_i_made_another_monkeyisland

======
ghubbard
This has been discussed here before:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5557443](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5557443)

